# 125cc scooters



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi I'm looking to buy a 125cc scooter to put in the garage of my M/H so not too heavy. I would welcome any suggestions and if any member has one for sale.
Wayne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Hi

From my research, Aprilia 125cc models weigh about 130 kg.

Russell

footnote - are you ok licence wise for a125 cc?


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Its got to be a Honda Dylan , nothing better .


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got a 125 piaggio typhoon a whisker over 80kgs (nearly all plastic) goes like the wind. Unfortunately I've not got the MH (yet).

Dick


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Its also worth considering the hight of the bike in comparison to you garage door height.


Richard...


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a cheap lightweight model that wil carry two? Experience and licence arent an issue.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*scooter*

we use a Peugeot vivacity 50cc twist and go, fine for short trips and pulls the both of us no prob, fits in our Rapido garage fine but as another poster sugested check garage door height (I have to remove the mirrors )
Chris


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*scooters*

I have been a biker all my life.

Now got motorhome with a Honda CG 125 and very happy.
I have had scooters but the Honda CG125 is good.

Mike (worzel)


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

We have a Piaggio Fly 125cc and this used to go in our garage. The running weight is 121kg. It is a great scooter even when we are both on it!

I would not buy a 50cc 8O 

Hope this helps

Dean


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Hi

I was going to get a scooter but have not yet done so. I did however take the motorhome to the scooter shop to have a practice at getting the thing in and out of the garage. The shop in question - Reed Speed Scooters - sell a ramp that sort of slopes upwards and then levels off, so the scooter is going striaght into the garage, rather than at an angle.

Here is a web link.

http://www.readspeedscooters.webeden.co.uk/

I have no connection with the firm but was impressed at the troubles the staff went to in order to assist me.

Russell

I really do suggest you take the motorhome to the scooter shop and have a practice etc. I did have to remove the mirrors etc.


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> I've got a 125 piaggio typhoon a whisker over 80kgs (nearly all plastic) goes like the wind. Unfortunately I've not got the MH (yet).
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick cant find this model at the weight you mentioned
Wayne


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I have just bought a scooter. A couple of thoughts to bear in mind:

Weight - whether you are using a rack on the back of your van or you plan to keep it in the garage, watch your weight. Not just the overall van weight but, if you do use your garage, the max permitted in the garage.

Engine size - if you are planning on riding with a pillion get a 125cc (or close to it). Don't get a 50cc unless it is just you. Sure, a 50cc will get you from A to B with 2 up but you may find your pillion will get a bit annoyed if they have to walk up that hill!

Size - by their very nature 50cc scooters are smaller than 125cc scooters. If you do plan to keep it in your garage measure your door opening first, both width and height. You'll be surprised how quickly your short list of possible scooters gets even shorter when you dismiss the larger models. Nearly all (possibly all) scooters will need to have their mirror taken off to get the scooter through the door. Make sure you can easily take the mirors off (most just screw off)

Angle of ramp - this was not immediately apparent to me when I bought my scooter. Sure I measured the door and the bike and all seemed well. However, it was the ground clearance that caused the problem. As the front comes off the ramp and on the garage floor the rear wheel will still be on the ramp. The greater the angle the more ground clearance you'll need. As Russell said there are ramps that provide a flat area at the top of the ramp to avoid the ground clearance problem. I need one but for the time being I am using a Heath Robinson idea.

My best advice based on my own very recent experience, assuming that you find a suitable scooter for your needs, you have measured it and it fits through the door, the weight of the scooter isn't an issue....try getting it in the van first before you sign. 

It's difficult to exlain but trying to single handedly (wo)man handle a 100-125kg scooter up a ramp and into the garage does take some doing. It is far easier with 2 people. After some practice I can now do this on my own but it's still not easy. I don't want to put people off...I'm just saying have a go at the shop before you commit yourself.

Me, well I bought a Honda Lead 110cc scooter and have a Chieftain. It goes in a treat now. I'm about to take my test and looking forward to the summer. 

Tony


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*scooters*

Well I dont know about the wife getting off and walking, I had my doubts at first but we have yet to find a hill that our fifty ped wont climb two up, and its so economical to run.
chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Chris, but it's no fun is it, changed my Piaggio 'Fly' 125 to an Aprillia 250 Sportcity with big wheels, couldn't be happier.

tony


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a 07 plate Vespa 125 Gran Turismo for sale.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi we have got a suzuki burgman 125 a big bike but very comfortable so we are thinking of getting an ezitow trailer (no worries with reversing) has any one got one ? cheers steve


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought a Honda Innova AF 125 last year which goes on a rack on the back of the motorhome.

It is a super little bike and managed all the hills with the two of us on board and a combined weight of over 30 st.!! 

I decided on a rack as it leaves the garage clear for all the other c**p we invariably take with us and never use.

Peter


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Having been a "Biker" for most of my life (father & son) the thought of and if my friends saw me riding "Hair Drier" would cause serious embarrasment. 
Seriously though we had to compromise and I do like big wheels so I decided a Honda Innova was the best bet and indeed I still think it is.
But I consulted a Honda dealer I have dealt with for years and he sold me a Chinese "almost copy" for one third of the price. 
We have used it for about three years, no problems at all so far and because it only cost £600 new it doesn't really worry me. It is a Jincheng 110cc poodles along at 45 > 50 mph two up 100mpg, Idid get up to 65mph down hill in the Alps then chickened out and braked. Honda Cub parts fit it. I have been able to mod this bike to fit our requirements whereas I couldn' the Honda.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Phanny55 said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 125 piaggio typhoon a whisker over 80kgs (nearly all plastic) goes like the wind. Unfortunately I've not got the MH (yet).
> ...


The 50cc Typhoon is 81kg and the 125 is 106kg which is still light for a 125.

We have a Peugeot Speedfight II 100c which has 125 performance put weights just 95KG (see Avatar). Goes on a rack on the back which has a ramp and you just rev it up the ramp. Its so easy a child could put it on, the issue you might have with a garage is that you cant rev it on all the way in, if that makes sense. You shouldnt have a problem pushing 100KG though. I have pushed mine up without starting it once as it was very early on an Aire and I didnt want to wake everybody up but it was still easy.

Ones things for sure you wont regret having a scooter on the MH. It completely transforms any MH Holiday. I wouldnt have a MH without one.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a Yamaha Cygnus 125cc. The weight is 120Kg. Our selection process included finding a scooter that would theoretically fit in the garage. Whilst researching we often found the 125cc scooter dimensions were different to the actual. In the end decided that even if the scooter went into the garage it would be a struggle up a ramp with limited clearance either side and settled for a retractable scooter rack on the back (max weight 150KG). I notice some German camping catalogues advertise a winch for aiding with the process of loading in a garage.
Philip


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Philip, you don't happen to have link for those German catalogues,do you,please.

tony


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Philip, you don't happen to have link for those German catalogues,do you,please.
> 
> tony


Goldschmitt HERE do a garage system for carrying a moped. It's about 800 euro. The channel slide out of the garage and angles down to the ground, you put the moped on, strap it down, then lift up the channel and slide it into the garage. Looks simple!

HTH

David


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I will have a longer look later for the links but to whet your appetite this is a winding handle type system.
http://www.a-linnepe.de/produkte/smartrack-pro
Philip


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All 

We have a Peugeot speedfight 100 just under 100kg does 60-65 pulls 2 fine and we put it on a rack on the tow bar.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Scooter*



GEMMY said:


> Yes Chris, but it's no fun is it, changed my Piaggio 'Fly' 125 to an Aprillia 250 Sportcity with big wheels, couldn't be happier.
> 
> tony


Hi tony, well needs must and all that, My license entitles me to drive a 44ton truck but it seems I can only be trusted to ride a 50cc ped two up :roll: would love to get something bigger but dont fancy paying a fortune to pass the required test.
The other option was a buggyhttp://www.ukclassifieds.co.uk/fast_buggies_xt650_race_road_legal_buggy_fastbuggies_co_uk-o1146047.html
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris, I passed my scooter test in 1964, rode it for 6 months before getting a car.I then bought a scooter in 2008, having never ridden in the iterim, and I'm trusted by law. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*scooter*

We used our ped a fair bit last year,easy to park etc great for buzzing around the lanes or popping to the shop but would not like to ride it on too many main roads as it only does 34mph


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bethune said:


> I will have a longer look later for the links but to whet your appetite this is a winding handle type system.
> http://www.a-linnepe.de/produkte/smartrack-pro
> Philip


I think this is Great
Wayne


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Tony,
From the Movera and Caramobil camping catalogues it appears the German company Sawiko is the leader in scooter-loading-into-garage technology. I downloaded their pdf brochure and will pm you a copy when BT have sorted out my broadband connection out.
Philip


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cheers Philip. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bethune said:


> Hi Tony,
> From the Movera and Caramobil camping catalogues it appears the German company Sawiko is the leader in scooter-loading-into-garage technology. I downloaded their pdf brochure and will pm you a copy when BT have sorted out my broadband connection out.
> Philip


Phillip would you mind sending me a copy also
Thanks
Wayne :lol: 
email is [email protected]


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

*Scooter*

I own a BMW 1150 Rt touring bike which we have used to travel all around europe. Brilliant bike, can't fault it , great fun

However, last year i purchased a Honda SH300 Scooter to go on a rack on the back of the motorhome.

Since its arrival the BMW has hardly been anywhere.

Some bikes do what you expect them to do , but this far exceeds and expectations , it is absolutely brilliant. With two on board it will happily sit at 70 MPH and is equally comfortable in traffic. It always returns about 70mpg.

I cannot rate it highly enough and it is reasonably light ( About 160KG )

When choosing this scooter we did test ride its smaller brother the Honda SH125.(Even Lighter ) Although less powerful ( But still fine with two on ) it was very impressive and again recommended. I have never owned a Honda before but i am very impressed with this one.

Hope this helps

Neil


----------

